# Memphis M Class MC2004 guts



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Just picked this one up on a whim. only needed a 2ch but it matches my big belle and i got it within my budget. I dont know enough to say it looks good but its an old school memphis so im sure itll be fine:


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

amp was actually DOA. Go figure. Back to the seller it goes


----------

